
Jawbone Cancels All Pending Up Orders, Refunds Unhappy Owners - sahillavingia
http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/08/jawbone-cancels-all-pending-up-orders-refunds-unhappy-owners-even-if-they-keep-it/
======
cloudwalking
This is pretty incredible customer service.

I'm on my second Up now--my first one died after two days. It's a fun idea but
it's not really implemented that well. There are a couple fundamental problems
both with the device (why do I have to turn on sleep mode? can't it figure
that out itself?) and the app (why can't I use Facebook to find friends?). I'm
glad Jawbone is standing behind their reputation and improving this product.

And even though it's not that useful, I still wear it everyday. I like the way
it looks :)

~~~
grinich

        And even though it's not that useful, I still wear it everyday. I like the way it looks.
    

This comment is such a huge win for Jawbone. Technology == jewelry.

Next step? Wristwatches.

~~~
cloudwalking
When I was younger I wore an ethernet cable, without the outer sheath, around
my wrist :)

Similar: [http://www.etsy.com/listing/68508659/recycled-ethernet-
cable...](http://www.etsy.com/listing/68508659/recycled-ethernet-cable-
necklace-cat5)

------
wickedchicken
I wish WakeMate would have done something like this. Their customer support
has been a black hole for the past 2 months; the solution[1][2][3] is to first
ping them on twitter, then email random co-founders and hope for a response.
It kind of sucks since it was a great idea but terrible execution.

[1] <https://twitter.com/#!/wakemate/status/139012967692894209>

[2] <https://twitter.com/#!/wakemate/status/114720498511912960>

[3] <https://twitter.com/#!/wakemate/status/114463267061104640>

~~~
spydertennis
I apologize for this. We've been having trouble with our customer support. If
anyone has any issues please email me directly - arun [at] wakemate [dot] com
and I will reply immediately.

~~~
ComputerGuru
I think apologies would have worked 2 years ago. Wakemate just has a terrible,
terrible reputation at this point with how they handle their customers and
their preorders.

This isn't "trouble with customer support," it's "failed customer support."

------
suprgeek
This is the perfect way to _Build_ brand loyalty rather than damage it. Lot of
speculation that this may damage the Jawbone brand is without merit.

Considering what they are offering - We will refund your money AND you can
still keep the product.

I am one of the people who will jump on the newly re-designed UP if it ever
becomes available.

------
openbear
I'm glad to see Jawbone taking customer satisfaction seriously, but I hope
this doesn't negatively impact them moving the product category forward.

I've been using an Up for about a week now and really like it. Yes, the
battery life is half of what they claim (I only got 5 days on a fresh charge,
not 10). Yes, it is annoying that it doesn't use Bluetooth LE for data
transfer. Those two negatives aside, it is IMHO a good first generation
product.

------
eridius
This is pretty awesome. I'd never even heard of the Up before, but when they
finally start taking orders again, I may just have to buy one after seeing
customer service like this.

------
olefoo
I've had mine for a month, and was wearing it pretty much all the time. I
actually found it pretty useful for making me aware of how much activity I was
logging.

I was even exploring the unofficial api to grab as much of the raw data as
possible. <http://eric-blue.com/2011/11/28/jawbone-up-api-discovery/>

Saw the announcement this morning, and discovered that the device would no
longer sync this afternoon.

Things I'll be looking for in a replacement:

1\. inductive charging

2\. wireless sync - whether bluetooth, nfc, wifi or optical

3\. direct access to the raw data - preferably without having to go through
the manufacturers website.

4\. less annoying buzzer

While a watch display would be nice, and a watch would be a reasonably good
form factor for this device I don't feel an absolute need to have a display on
wrist. On the other hand I wouldn't want both a watch and one of these.

------
jinushaun
All companies should work like this. Good on Jawbone.

------
ivankirigin
I have one without major problems, and I like it. A pretty annoying thing is
that a single charge session lasting 45 minutes doesn't make it last 24 hours.
That is not acceptable for a device with no display and no radio.

------
smackfu
Good job in handling the crippling hardware flaw in your product. Yay to
Jawbone!

And I'm still trying to figure out why that little battery powered bluetooth
speaker thingie they are pushing heavily costs $200.

------
baddox
I suspect there will be lots of these devices on eBay soon, since it doesn't
sound like they're making any real effort to make sure people aren't claiming
refunds and also reselling the device.

------
10dpd
Looks like the Lean Startup philosophy doesn't work for hardware.. ;)

------
biesnecker
I was trying to order myself one of these for Christmas a few days ago, and
kept getting strange errors when I tried to check out. I finally gave up...
looks like it was the right move!

------
vijayr
Is there any other product that is better than this, and in the same price
range?

------
chauzer
Hopefully they'll have their Android app out by the time they re-release.

------
AznHisoka
Haven't tried Jawbone, but aren't all these devices just helping mostly people
who are health-conscious in the first place, rather than helping those who
need it the most?

------
tvon
They could put "WakeMate" in the headline, it's not the only product Jawbone
offers.

~~~
thickwebb
Wakemate =/= Jawbone's "Up"

~~~
tvon
Oh, crap.

